

Apple iPad mini with Retina Display Reviewed - dankoss
http://anandtech.com/show/7519/apple-ipad-mini-with-retina-display-reviewed

======
melling
Battery technology is improving.

"The Retina mini now features a 44% larger battery (23.8Wh). That’s nearly the
same battery capacity as the original iPad (25Wh), but in a chassis with only
1/3 of the volume. This is also the highest capacity battery we’ve ever seen
in a tablet of this size. The negligible impact on weight and thickness is
pretty impressive"

Wonder if this battery technology will find its way into the next Telsa.

